# Homemade clay pipes.



## Leonardo De Garden (Mar 4, 2013)

Dug the clay from the river (mixed with  other clay for the top two), sculpted by hand, used a straw to make the  hole, burnished with the back of a spoon, and fired in my BBQ.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2013)

any pics of this Mudd smoker..:giggle:


----------



## Leonardo De Garden (Mar 5, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> any pics of this Mudd smoker..:giggle:



You bet.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2013)

do they heat up like a stone pipe?  how strong are they if dropped?...very cool..I dont know if we have that clay in our rivers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2013)

Cool.  I'm impressed and inspired.  You really fire these in your bbq?


----------



## Leonardo De Garden (Mar 5, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> do they heat up like a stone pipe?  how strong are they if dropped?...very cool..I dont know if we have that clay in our rivers



They aren't bad on heat, but I'd bet if you dropped one it would be time for a new pipe.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden (Mar 5, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Cool.  I'm impressed and inspired.  You really fire these in your bbq?



Yes, just charcoal will get hot enough to low fire the clay. Bury them in the charcoal, and set it on fire.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden (Mar 10, 2013)

3 more.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden (Mar 11, 2013)

Clay pipe (painted).


----------



## lindseyj (Dec 21, 2013)

Cannabis enthusiasts claim that home made pipes are the best. They come in a wide variety of shapes and sizes. The longer the stem the better it is to smoke. You must be aware of these things while making homemade pipes.


----------



## BudGrower (Jan 3, 2014)

how u made em ? some pics will be useful cuz ima make one of these


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 3, 2014)

Cool! The indians in the area used clay too and fired them using aminal skin billows.   


Very cool leo!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 3, 2014)

Niiiiiice  :icon_smile:


----------

